# Gfx-card ram



## vinc5nt (15. Juni 2002)

Hi ich wollte fragen ob jmd die geschwindigkeit des Rams (in ns) von der Karte weiß :

http://www.funcomputer.de/default.p...9b&PHPSESSID=c956d27cbc75867644fafff2ab11c376 


Vielen Dank


----------

